# Cena dell'ufficio



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

stasera ho la cena dell'ufficio
il mio unico desiderio è andare a letto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Dicembre 2022)

minchia...........
hai 40 anni ma la vitalità di mia nonna


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> minchia...........
> hai 40 anni ma la vitalità di mia nonna


mia nonna ne aveva di sicuro più di me, se le proponevi di uscire era sempre in comodo
io ho sonno


----------



## patroclo (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> stasera ho la cena dell'ufficio
> il mio unico desiderio è andare a letto


Anch'io !!!









vero che ho casa/studio ...che sono il capo, che non ho dipendenti, che il tavolo da pranzo è una stanza più in là e la cucina due... 



...anche stasera cenerò da solo


----------



## Nono (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> stasera ho la cena dell'ufficio
> il mio unico desiderio è andare a letto


Con un collega?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Anch'io !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bisogna  accettare 🪓


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Anch'io !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Capitasse a me…adoro la mia casa vuota


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Con un collega?


per carità  anche no


----------



## patroclo (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bis accettare 🪓






Nocciola ha detto:


> Capitasse a me…adoro la mia casa vuota


caccia tutti


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> caccia tutti


Era “bisogna 🪓” la tastiera ha lasciato solo “bis“


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> caccia tutti


In realtà la mia era invidia visto che non sarò in casa una sola sera da qui a Natale e arriverò morta alla vigilia


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In realtà la mia era invidia visto che non sarò in casa una sola sera da qui a Natale e arriverò morta alla vigilia


come mai? quante cene devi fare?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In realtà la mia era invidia visto che non sarò in casa una sola sera da qui a Natale e arriverò morta alla vigilia


Ho fatto ieri la cena delle colleghe. È stata piacevole, nonostante il freddo.
Anch’io impegnatissima.
Però è piacevole in piacevole compagnia.


----------



## patroclo (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era “bisogna 🪓” la tastiera ha lasciato solo “bis“


Istigazione all'omicidio? 

Era una battuta, è da otto anni che la maggior parte delle mie cene solo solitarie ...mai lamentato, sopratutto se parliamo di cene natalizie con colleghi 




Nocciola ha detto:


> In realtà la mia era invidia visto che non sarò in casa una sola sera da qui a Natale e arriverò morta alla vigilia


...conto che dopo ti sia presa un po' di ferie


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> come mai? quante cene devi fare?


Cene, aperitivi, concerti…un delirio


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Istigazione all'omicidio?
> 
> Era una battuta, è da otto anni che la maggior parte delle mie cene solo solitarie ...mai lamentato, sopratutto se parliamo di cene natalizie con colleghi
> 
> ...


No


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cene, aperitivi, concerti…un delirio


Aiuto


----------



## Lara3 (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> stasera ho la cena dell'ufficio
> il mio unico desiderio è andare a letto


Con chi ?


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Con chi ?


Da sola
Ho sonno 
Mio marito russa e la bambina mi sta appiccicata


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2022)

lagna


----------



## Reginatriste72 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cene, aperitivi, concerti…un delirio


Che bello io adoro proprio per questo il periodo natalizio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Che bello io adoro proprio per questo il periodo natalizio


Esattamente un overdose di alcool e  zuccheri...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (14 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente un overdose di alcool e  zuccheri...


Ogni tanto ci sta… e overdose di amore, di baci, abbracci, e famiglia


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> stasera ho la cena dell'ufficio
> il mio unico desiderio è andare a letto


Con chi?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Con chi?


Ha risposto ad un commento precedente “da sola “


----------



## Vera (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> stasera ho la cena dell'ufficio
> il mio unico desiderio è andare a letto


Bastava declinare l'invito


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Bastava declinare l'invito


Impossibile
Se avessi detto che non potevo avrebbero rimandato 
Comunque inizio a pensare che abbia ragione @Brunetta quando mi dice che ho troppi ex


----------



## *Rossana* (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Impossibile
> Se avessi detto che non potevo avrebbero rimandato
> Comunque inizio a pensare che abbia ragione @Brunetta quando mi dice che ho troppi ex


Ci ho provato anch’io a inventare una cazzata per stasera e l’hanno spostata a domani!


----------



## Vera (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Impossibile
> Se avessi detto che non potevo avrebbero rimandato
> Comunque inizio a pensare che abbia ragione @Brunetta quando mi dice che ho troppi ex


Già tornata? Allora dai, era una cena da nonnetti.


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Ci ho provato anch’io a inventare una cazzata per stasera e l’hanno spostata a domani!


Eh vedi? Non la scampi




Vera ha detto:


> Già tornata? Allora dai, era una cena da nonnetti.


La più giovane sono io, certo che è da vecchietti


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Impossibile
> Se avessi detto che non potevo avrebbero rimandato
> Comunque inizio a pensare che abbia ragione @Brunetta quando mi dice che ho troppi ex


Eh @Brunetta ti ridi ma io sto inanellando figure di  una dietro l’altra


----------



## ivanl (15 Dicembre 2022)

da me non la fanno più da qualche anno; fortunatamente, così evito di dover declinare come sempre fatto


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> da me non la fanno più da qualche anno; fortunatamente, così evito di dover declinare come sempre fatto


Sei peggio di me


----------



## Nono (15 Dicembre 2022)

La mia sarà stasera ... con ricchi premi e cotillon   

Porterò anche la chitarra


----------



## Vera (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Eh vedi? Non la scampi
> 
> 
> 
> La più giovane sono io, certo che è da vecchietti


Eri così preoccupata, pensavo facessi le ore piccole. Invece un brodino e via a nanna


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Eri così preoccupata, pensavo facessi le ore piccole. Invece un brodino e via a nanna


non ero preoccupata ma avevo sonno, oggi ne ho più di ieri
ma il brodino non lo mangio neanche sotto tortura  figurati se lo mangio quando vado a cena fuori


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> lagna


hai 4 o 5 parole che usi random?


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2022)

Beata te. Da me non la fanno più.


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Beata te. Da me non la fanno più.


la rimandiamo da maggio... ma considera che siamo anche pochi in ufficio, mio marito, per dire, non le ha mai fatte


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Eh @Brunetta ti ridi ma io sto inanellando figure di  una dietro l’altra


Il problema non è il numero, ma la memoria.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> da me non la fanno più da qualche anno; fortunatamente, così evito di dover declinare come sempre fatto


Ti informo che comunque nessuno nota la tua assenza.
Non perché sei tu, perché nessuno ha una personalità così spiccata da essere fondamentale.


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema non è il numero, ma la memoria.


no no, ma io me li ricordo tutti (quest'estate non ne ho riconosciuto uno perché eravamo al buio, non è che non mi ricordavo di lui), anche perchè non è che siano mille,  il problema l'ha creato uno qualche mese fa, da allora ogni volta che saluto qualcuno mi guardano sorridendo "conosci anche lui?"


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no, ma io me li ricordo tutti (quest'estate non ne ho riconosciuto uno perché eravamo al buio, non è che non mi ricordavo di lui), anche perchè non è che siano mille,  il problema l'ha creato uno qualche mese fa, da allora ogni volta che saluto qualcuno mi guardano sorridendo "conosci anche lui?"


Allora il problema è il numero


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora il problema è il numero


ma mica sono stata  con tutti quelli che conosco


----------



## ivanl (15 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti informo che comunque nessuno nota la tua assenza.
> Non perché sei tu, perché nessuno ha una personalità così spiccata da essere fondamentale.


quindi?


----------



## Lostris (15 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ti informo che comunque nessuno nota la tua assenza.*
> Non perché sei tu, perché nessuno ha una personalità così spiccata da essere fondamentale.


A meno che l’ufficio sia di due persone.


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti informo che comunque nessuno nota la tua assenza.
> Non perché sei tu, perché nessuno ha una personalità così spiccata da essere fondamentale.


Comunque è bello quando si fanno i pranzi di Natale o si hanno dei colleghi con cui si sta bene.
A me mancano, però ci sono sicuramente persone alle quali non frega nulla di questo.


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque è bello quando si fanno i pranzi di Natale o si hanno dei colleghi con cui si sta bene.
> A me mancano, però ci sono sicuramente persone alle quali non frega nulla di questo.


ma scusa, una cena tra di voi non la potete fare? dovete aspettare natale? noi la rimandiamo da maggio e siamo arrivati a fine anno perchè mancava sempre qualcuno, quando si è in tanti magari ci si può anche mettere d'accordo in 4 o 5, quelli con cui si sta meglio insieme e fare una cena


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma scusa,* una cena tra di voi non la potete fare? *dovete aspettare natale? noi la rimandiamo da maggio e siamo arrivati a fine anno perchè mancava sempre qualcuno, quando si è in tanti magari ci si può anche mettere d'accordo in 4 o 5, quelli con cui si sta meglio insieme e fare una cena


Noi ogni anno si andava a pranzo.
Abbiamo aspettato l'invito, non è arrivato.
Se devi organizzare una cena da qui a Natale mettiti il cuore in pace. 
M.I.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> quindi?


Quindi stai a casa tranquillo.


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Noi ogni anno si andava a pranzo.
> Abbiamo aspettato l'invito, non è arrivato.
> Se devi organizzare una cena da qui a Natale mettiti il cuore in pace.
> M.I.


ora come ora le cene io le eviterei proprio, ma questo ristorante lo abbiamo aperto noi come ufficio quindi abbiamo approfittato dell'occasione, visto che, essendo appena aperto, ora è anche sotto assedio, c'erano diverse tavolate infatti


----------



## Ulisse (15 Dicembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> da me non la fanno più da qualche anno; fortunatamente, così evito di dover declinare come sempre fatto


non credo sia una questione di cena in se ma di affiatamento e piacere nello stare fra colleghi.

Per quanto mi riguarda, mi ritengo fortunatissimo a lavorare con persone che ritengo prima amici e poi colleghi.
Si organizza durante l'anno spesso qualche cena o una semplice pizza ed a volte con anche le famiglie per il solo gusto di vederci
Non è raro che ci si faccia carico di qualche problema familiare del singolo se possiamo essere di aiuto

Abbiamo anche la tradizione della cena di fine anno, saltata solo durante il periodo peggiore del Covid.
Non è vista da nessuno come una rottura di palle ma come un ulteriore prestesto per passare ore spensierate fra persone che ne hanno il piacere.


----------



## ivanl (15 Dicembre 2022)

lavoro è lavoro; amici e piacere, altra cosa


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> lavoro è lavoro; amici e piacere, altra cosa


un collega non potrà mai essere un amico?


----------



## Ulisse (15 Dicembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> lavoro è lavoro; amici e piacere, altra cosa


il lavoro viene svolto da persone con le quali è possibile varcare i confini del solo rapporto professionale
non è che in ufficio si interagisce solo con un pc o una stampante.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> lavoro è lavoro; amici e piacere, altra cosa


La mia migliore amica è una mia collegA
E altre sono care amiche 
Tu sei lo stesso che non fa straordinari, che se ha il raffreddore sta a casa ecc ecc ?


----------



## ivanl (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> un collega non potrà mai essere un amico?


certo, saranno in 10. Degli altri 990 non me frega nulla, ergo evito di frequentarli in pseudo occasioni conviviali


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> certo, saranno in 10. Degli altri 990 non me frega nulla, ergo evito di frequentarli in pseudo occasioni conviviali


ah perchè fate cene da 1000 persone? più le famiglie?


----------



## ivanl (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah perchè fate cene da 1000 persone? più le famiglie?


l'azienda è grande, per fortuna non le fanno più. L'ultima sarà stata una decina d'anni fa che eravamo 500; ma non erano comunque cene classiche, prendevano il teatro e poi si restava lì con buffet e festa


----------



## ivanl (15 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La mia migliore amica è una mia collegA
> E altre sono care amiche
> Tu sei lo stesso che non fa straordinari, che se ha il raffreddore sta a casa ecc ecc ?


Capita anche che lavori la domenica, un paio di volte l'anno, quando serve; per il resto, il ricorso allo straordinario continuativo altro non è che un modo per aggirare le carenze d'organico scaricando sui lavoratori il problema. ergo, non ne faccio


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> l'azienda è grande, per fortuna non le fanno più. L'ultima sarà stata una decina d'anni fa che eravamo 500; ma non erano comunque cene classiche, prendevano il teatro e poi si restava lì con buffet e festa


in quel modo è sicuramente impersonale, noi siamo in 5, non è la stessa cose per aziende con tanti dipendenti, però appunto da te c'è troppa dispersione, poi tanti fanno cene tra colleghi senza che siano cene aziendali


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> *ora come ora le cene io le eviterei proprio*, ma questo ristorante lo abbiamo aperto noi come ufficio quindi abbiamo approfittato dell'occasione, visto che, essendo appena aperto, ora è anche sotto assedio, c'erano diverse tavolate infatti


Sì, sotto Natale è un casino, ma che altro vuoi fare per uscire?


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, sotto Natale è un casino, ma che altro vuoi fare per uscire?


Qui piove da settimane 
Di uscire non ho neanche voglia 
D’estate preferisco


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> hai 4 o 5 parole che usi random?


lagna, pigra, irritante, pignola e nazigrammar.   ma sono tutte tue


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> lagna, pigra, irritante, pignola e nazigrammar.   ma sono tutte tue


Cagacazzi no?


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

se ci tieni, sì


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se ci tieni, sì


Grazie 
Molto gentile


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

prego


----------



## Vera (15 Dicembre 2022)

Fino al 23 aperitivi e cene non ne perdo uno. Ci vado con piacere. Rotolarò come un Sushi ad andare a Natale


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Fino al 23 aperitivi e cene non ne perdo uno. Ci vado con piacere. Rotolarò come un Sushi ad andare a Natale


o come una salama da sugo, a scelta


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Trovo sempre qualcosa di positivo nelle cene...se sono in buona compagnia mi diverto altrimenti trovo piacere nel mangiare


----------



## ologramma (15 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Trovo sempre qualcosa di positivo nelle cene...se sono in buona compagnia mi diverto altrimenti trovo piacere nel mangiare


anche io  mi trovo bene in compagnia sebbene ora di cibo preferirei mangiarne poco  ho difficoltà  nel digerire una quantità più del normale.
Dirai ma quanta è la giusta quantità ?
é meglio che non te lo spiego


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Trovo sempre qualcosa di positivo nelle cene...se sono in buona compagnia mi diverto altrimenti trovo piacere nel mangiare


Ma si alla fine ci si diverte
E si mangia 
Troppo


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma si alla fine ci si diverte
> E si mangia
> Troppo


L'importante è stare bene...e se si mangia troppo si fa un po' di movimento e rientriamo nei ranghi


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma si alla fine ci si diverte
> E si mangia
> Troppo


e si beve?


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e si beve?


Io non lo reggo


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

è una questione di riprendere l'allenamento


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> è una questione di riprendere l'allenamento


Ma per bere?


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

anche


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche


Anche cosa?  madonna che fatica parlare con te


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

lo sai che sono sintetico


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo sai che sono sintetico


Direi stitico


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

perchè non cogli i significati reconditi


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè non cogli i significati reconditi


E spiegati


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

no.   non ti applichi


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Con te non c’è soddisfazione


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

lo so


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2022)

E fu amore


----------



## oriente70 (16 Dicembre 2022)

L'ultima cena che ho fatto per fortuna guidava una collega astemia ...
Posto di blocco imponente e fermavano tutti ... Avvisammo gli altri e cambiarono tutti percorso .
L'ideale sarebbe cenare in centro e tornare a casa a fette ..


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> L'ultima cena che ho fatto per fortuna guidava una collega astemia ...
> Posto di blocco imponente e fermavano tutti ... Avvisammo gli altri e cambiarono tutti percorso .
> L'ideale sarebbe cenare in centro e tornare a casa a fette ..


A fette?


----------



## oriente70 (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A fette?


A piedi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> A piedi


Mai usato...al max da ragazzina dicevamo ts...(tacchi e suola)...


----------



## oriente70 (16 Dicembre 2022)

http://users.quipo.it/messina/Dizionario
		


Vai su azioni


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> A piedi


ah...
sì beh se stai in centro sì
quando vivevo da sola stavo in centro  e la macchina neanche ce l'avevo, scroccavo passaggi alle cene
ora non potrei, dove vivo va presa l'auto per qualsiasi cosa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> http://users.quipo.it/messina/Dizionario
> 
> 
> 
> Vai su azioni


Sono lombarda io
Cmq dopo imparo tutto a memoria...
Vedi che c è un espressione per tutto


----------



## oriente70 (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah...
> sì beh se stai in centro sì
> quando vivevo da sola stavo in centro  e la macchina neanche ce l'avevo, scroccavo passaggi alle cene
> ora non potrei, dove vivo va presa l'auto per qualsiasi cosa


Ho accompagnai mio figlio alla motorizzazione  c'erano una 20ina di persone che dovevano riprendere la patente


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Mi incuriosisce sempre quella sorta di alleanza complice tra chi usa sostanze, di qualsiasi tipo, quando parlano di come si sentono male da non stare in piedi.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ho accompagnai mio figlio alla motorizzazione  c'erano una 20ina di persone che dovevano riprendere la patente


ma io la patente l'ho presa a 18 anni e nel frattempo ho fatto un paio di rinnovi  ho detto che non avevo la macchina, non che non avevo la patente


----------



## oriente70 (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io la patente l'ho presa a 18 anni e nel frattempo ho fatto un paio di rinnovi  ho detto che non avevo la macchina, non che non avevo la patente


Ho scritto riprendere .


----------



## oriente70 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi incuriosisce sempre quella sorta di alleanza complice tra chi usa sostanze, di qualsiasi tipo, quando parlano di come si sentono male da non stare in piedi.


Fa figo ..


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ho scritto riprendere .


ah
ora ho capito
un mio compagno di classe è dovuto anche andare dallo psicologo prima di poter ridare gli esami per la patente


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi incuriosisce sempre quella sorta di alleanza complice tra chi usa sostanze, di qualsiasi tipo, quando parlano di come si sentono *male* da non stare in piedi.


Le persone non fanno cose che le fanno sentire *male*.
Chi beve non lo fa per autolesionismo.
Neanche chi inizia a drogarsi.
Nemmeno chi fuma.
Una volta ho visto un documentario credo BBC che mostrava come anche gli animali fossero attratti dall'alcol (in natura dalla degradazione di alcuni frutti).
Sembra che anche agli animali l'uso di sostanze alcoliche dia piacere.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Le persone non fanno cose che le fanno sentire *male*.
> Chi beve non lo fa per autolesionismo.
> Neanche chi inizia a drogarsi.
> Nemmeno chi fuma.
> ...


un mio amico una sera decise di ubriacarsi per capire quelli che si ubriacavano regolarmente ogni fine settimana, mi disse di essere stato talmente tanto male che non aveva minimamente intenzione di ripassarci e capiva sempre meno quelli che si conciavano in quel modo ogni sabato sera


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Le persone non fanno cose che le fanno sentire *male*.
> Chi beve non lo fa per autolesionismo.
> Neanche chi inizia a drogarsi.
> Nemmeno chi fuma.
> ...


Io non ho detto che l'alcool non possa dare sensazioni piacevoli, soprattutto toglie blocchi ai timidi. Ma io ho detto che c'è visibile complicità tra chi è stato male, ha vomitato, ha avuto comportamenti eccessivi, come tra compagni di trincea. Li manderei in trincea o miniera.


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che l'alcool non possa dare sensazioni piacevoli, soprattutto toglie blocchi ai timidi. Ma io ho detto che c'è visibile complicità tra chi è stato male, ha vomitato, ha avuto comportamenti eccessivi, come tra compagni di trincea. Li manderei in trincea o miniera.


Io non ho mai capito quando dopo una "serata" sentivo dire che non si ricordavano niente e se ne compiacevano....cappero...un sacco di soldi buttati per niente...tanto valeva restare a letto...almeno forse il sogno se lo sarebbero ricordato...


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che l'alcool non possa dare sensazioni piacevoli, soprattutto toglie blocchi ai timidi. Ma io ho detto che c'è visibile complicità tra chi è stato male, ha vomitato, ha avuto comportamenti eccessivi, come tra compagni di trincea. Li manderei in trincea o miniera.


A me il vino piace ma reggo bene e non ne bevo molto. Mi piace perche’ e’ uno o l’altro vino, non tanto per l’effetto dell’alcool.. ma se le persone che si sfondano d’alcool si vedessero sono certa che smetterebbero. 
si diventa davvero ridicoli, biascicando e sparando minchiate (quando va bene)..


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A me il vino piace ma reggo bene e non ne bevo molto. Mi piace perche’ e’ uno o l’altro vino, non tanto per l’effetto dell’alcool.. ma se le persone che si sfondano d’alcool si vedessero sono certa che smetterebbero.
> si diventa davvero ridicoli, biascicando e sparando minchiate (quando va bene)..


Il problema è che per reggerlo bene si costringe il fegato a un super lavoro.
Poi lo si fa anche quando si mangia il fritto.
Ma il fritto non è immediatamente tossico, infatti non ha nessuno degli effetti dell’alcol.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A me il vino piace ma reggo bene e non ne bevo molto. Mi piace perche’ e’ uno o l’altro vino, non tanto per l’effetto dell’alcool.. ma se le persone che si sfondano d’alcool si vedessero sono certa che smetterebbero.
> si diventa davvero ridicoli, biascicando e sparando minchiate (quando va bene)..


Io le minchiate le sparo anche da sobria


----------



## omicron (17 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che per reggerlo bene si costringe il fegato a un super lavoro.
> Poi lo si fa anche quando si mangia il fritto.
> Ma il fritto non è immediatamente tossico, infatti non ha nessuno degli effetti dell’alcol.


Un buon fritto, fatto bene, una volta la settimana al fegato fa solo bene
Ma deve essere fatto bene e con un buon olio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un buon fritto, fatto bene, una volta la settimana al fegato fa solo bene
> Ma deve essere fatto bene e con un buon olio


La menata del fritto... è che poi ti puzza tutta la cucina....
La friggitrice ad aria risolve questo problema...
Ma ...i fiori di zucca in pastella ...non riesco a farli ...quindi li friggo con l olio...
In estate li faccio spesso...sono una goduria...
Freschi appena raccolti dall' orto ...ancora caldi di sole ..
Con una birretta...
Come concludere una giornata estiva in maniera sublime...
Cazz che voglia di sole...


----------



## omicron (17 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> La menata del fritto... è che poi ti puzza tutta la cucina....
> La friggitrice ad aria risolve questo problema...
> Ma ...i fiori di zucca in pastella ...non riesco a farli ...quindi li friggo con l olio...
> In estate li faccio spesso...sono una goduria...
> ...


Anche io non friggo per la puzza
Io ho l’open space e mi puzza praticamente tutta casa
Quindi il fritto lo mangio dai miei e dai suoceri


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche io non friggo per la puzza
> Io ho l’open space e mi puzza praticamente tutta casa
> Quindi il fritto lo mangio dai miei e dai suoceri


Grande hai risolto il problema!


----------

